# MS Access zu SQL oder CSV



## Robert Fischer (5. Juli 2003)

Für ein Projekt muss eine umfangreiche Access-Datenbank nach SQL oder CSV konvertiert werden. Die integrierten Möglichkeiten (bei Access 2000 - Access 2003 Beta) sind jedoch unzureichend:

- SQL wurde für den Export überhaupt nicht angeboten
- CSV nur unzureichend und nicht wirklich "komma-separiert"

Daher wird ein Makro, ein Plugin oder eine sonstige Lösung gesucht, welche den Export bzw. die spätere Verarbeitung der Access-Daten ermöglicht. Vor allem sollten bei leeren Felder auch keine Probleme auftreten.

Ein Verbindungsaufbau mittels ODBC ist nicht möglich.

Danke!


----------



## Vaethischist (5. Juli 2003)

Hmm...also wenn kein ODBC geht (wieso eigentlich?), dann könnte man z.B. per DAO ein C++-Programm dazu bewegen, die Daten fein säuberlich auszulesen und in SQL-Skripte zu verpacken. Ist allerdings ein bissel Aufwand, also für einmal benutzen und dann wegschmeißen wohl zu viel.


----------



## Robert Fischer (5. Juli 2003)

ODBC würde schon gehen, Problem allerdings: Die Tabelle ist rund 260 MB groß (mit binär abgelegten Bildern), Access und MySQL-Datenbank liegen auf verschiedenen Servern.

Optimal wäre also der SQL-Export aus Access nur mit bestimmten Spalten, dann sind es nur noch rd. 1 MB. Diese Daten könnten dann weiterverarbeitet werden.

Der Prozess muss schon dauerhaft eingesetzt werden, allerdings wäre ein fertiges Tool dafür nützlich. Gerade bei einer Datenbank sollte doch Import/Export essenziell sein, da scheint MS bei Access aber nicht groß zu stören...


----------



## Vaethischist (6. Juli 2003)

Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, geht es Dir um den Export von MS Access in mySQL? Falls ja, könnte das hier vielleicht von Interesse sein: http://www.convert-in.com/acc2sql.htm


----------



## Robert Fischer (6. Juli 2003)

Ja, das könnte da richtige für den Zweck sein, ich werds mal testen. Danke.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. Juli 2003)

Servus!

Oder schau mal hier:

http://www.uni-giessen.de/hrz/software/mysql/access_mysql.html

Gruss Tom


----------

